# Wood and Glass Case Terrarium with Heterothele villosella Colony



## AbraxasComplex (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm actually selling this guy, but was wanting to show it off before I find it a new home.

I made it about two years ago. Sealed the wood/metal with a thick coating of silicone and created a catacomb of cork bark for the Heterothele villosella colony I have.


The colony has run for at least 7 years in multiple containers and has been split many times to cut down on numbers. Not sure how many are in here, but at night I see on average 10 subadults hanging out near the web entrances. 

Once again I tried plants, but they just web too quickly to keep them healthy so I've left it barren after they killed the first two. Also dwarf tropical isopods keep it nice and clean and I periodically remove web as algae growth can start to make the entire enclosure look a bit slimy. 


Perhaps I'll grab better pics soon.


----------



## Experiment397 (Dec 25, 2014)

That is sweet! What are the dimensions of it? I was considering building a similar tank out of a lamp for my versicolor. Not sure if I want to go through the trouble of replacing the glass with acrylic pieces I can drill ventilation holes in though...


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Dec 25, 2014)

13''x13''x28.5''

The top had ventilation that I applied aluminum screens to. It was pretty easy.


----------



## Chillilisous (May 23, 2015)

So are you selling it?


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (May 23, 2015)

That's a nice looking set up...


----------



## edgeofthefreak (May 23, 2015)

Chillilisous said:


> So are you selling it?


_I believe it's already gone._


----------

